# mit notebook und 6310 ins internet



## MajorBlade (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich möchte gerne mit meinem notebook ins Internet. Ich wollte dafür das nokia 6310 benutzen. Dieses ist mit einem Datenkabel an das Notebook angeschlossen (seriell). 
Wie kann ich nun eine Verbindung herstellen, sprich mit welchen Programmen und Einstelleungen?
Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Greetz MajorBlade


----------



## hulmel (20. Mai 2004)

Such doch mal bei Nokia nach "6310 modem".


----------

